# Beer Bourbon & BBQ Festival



## mollyanne (Jul 19, 2010)

*August 6 & 7* is the Annual *Beer, Bourbon, & BBQ Festival* in my hometown of *Cary, NC at Regency Park*. Last year was a sell-out. You can taste 60 Beers, 40 Bourbons, and lots of BBQ. I've never been (just found out about it) but the website and pictures look like fun:

Show Info | Beer and Bourbon Festival

There's live music all day, seminars, beer/bourbon/bbq vendors, and contests. You can enter to win the *Cary BBQ Classic*. Download the application in the link above and submit it by July 23 (hurry!). The first 20 approved teams will be chosen to participate.

There is also a *Homebrew contest, DaisyDuke contest, BeerBelly contest, and Piglet races.*

There will also be one on *Nov 6 in Tennessee *and *January 30 in New York.* You missed the ones in Maryland and Virginia but maybe next year.


----------

